# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Defragmentimi i diskut

## besart

Në rreshtat që do të pasojnë më poshtë ju do të mësoni si të defragmentoni diskun.
Por sëpari le të shohim njëherë se çka është defragmentimi dhe pse duhet ta defrgamentojmë diskun e fortë?
Në kompjuterin tuaj, ju pothuajse çdo ditë krijoni, skedar të rinjë, folldera të rinjë, fshini ndonjë skedar apo follder të cilët nuk ju nevojiten më; instaloni ndonjë program (softuer) të ri, apo deinstaloni ndonjë tjetër; apo edhe shkarkoni ndonjë skedar nga interneti. Por çfarë ndodhë gjatë këtyre veprimeve tuaja?
Çdo skedar që krijohet në hard disk, vendoset në një vend të caktuar në të. Kështu ju keni krijuar një skedar të ri dhe ndoshta keni fshirë ndonjë tjetër nga hard disku i kompjuterit tuaj, ku në te cilin janë krijuar edhe hapësira të zbrazëta me madhësi të ndryshme. 
Si janë krijuar këto zbrazëtira?
Kur keni krijuar ndonjë skedar me madhësi më të madhe se sa ka pasur vend në një hapsirë të caktuar, ai një pjesë e ka vendosë në hapsirën që së pari e ka gjetë të lirë dhe pastaj ka kërkuar vend të lirë dikund tjetër. Kjo do të thotë se skedari qe ju keni krijuar është vendosur në dy apo më shumë vende të hard diskut tuaj.

Dhe çka pason pas kësaj?
Ju do të shihni se kompjuteri juaj nuk do të punoj ashtu si më pare, dhe ju filloni të mendoni se kompjuteri juaj nuk është në rregull, sepse ndodhë edhe të paraqiten probleme të ndryshme, sipsh bllokimi i programeve kur ju jeni duke punuar, pastaj kur dëshironi të hapni një program ju duhet të prisni disa minuta qe ai të aktivizohet, etj.

Çka duhet të bejmë tani?

Asgjë të jashtëzakonshme, të gjithë nga ju mund ta beni, nuk duhen njohuri të mëdha. Krejt çka duhet të bëni është t'i ndiqni hapat e mëposhtëm:

1. *Start*,

2. *All Programs*,

3. *Accessories*,

4. *System Tools*,

5. *Disk Defragmenter*.

----------


## besart

Ose mund të veproni edhe kështu:
Klikoni My Computer dhe me tastin e djathtë të mausit klikoni mbi diskun që dëshironi ta defragmentoni (figura).

----------


## besart

Klikoni Properties, Tools dhe pastaj klikoni mbi pullen Defragment Now...

----------


## besart

Pastaj klikoni *Analyze* për të parë nëse duhet ta defragmentoni diskun apo jo.

----------


## besart

Pasi të jetë kryer procesi i analizimit do të paraqitet një mesazh, ku ju tregon nëse ju duhet ta defragmentoni diskun apo jo. Nëse po klikoni  *Defragment*.

----------


## besart

Pas kësaj do të filloj procesi i defragmentimit, proces ky që zgjatë një kohë të caktuar, e cila varet nga disa faktorë sipsh nga madhësia e diskut, nga numri dhe madhësia e skedarëve në disk etj.



```

Vërejtje:
Disku duhet të ketë sëpaku 15% të hapësirës të lirë që defragmentimi 
të kryhet plotësisht. 
Në qoftë se nuk e keni 15% të diskut të lirë, atëherë fshini ndonjë 
program apo skedar që  nuk ju duhet ose bartni ata në ndonjë disk tjetër. 



```

----------


## strongman

Besart te faleminderit shumë për këtë tutorial kaq të mirë, por ka një pyetje për ty edhe për te gjithë;
A duhet te defragmentojmë edhe diskun D, psh aty ku kemi vetem muzikë dhe shenime?

----------


## benseven11

Nuk mund te defragmentarizosh nje disk D,pasi disku eshte i defragmentuar,eshte read only.Nuk mund te rishkruash ne te kur perdor defragmentarizusin.Nuk ke cfare ti defragmentarizosh nje disku D.Organizimi i shenimeve,muzikes apo dokumentave eshte sipas rradhes,perfekt pa hapesira boshe midis njera tjetres.

----------


## edspace

Strongman, nëse disku D është CD, atëherë nuk mund ta defragmentosh atë. 
Nëse disku D është pjesë shtesë e hard diskut, atëherë duhet ta defragmentosh edhe atë. 

Pra, defragmentimi është për të gjitha disqet që mund të lexohen e rishkruhen në çast. Në CD nuk mund të shkruash në çast, prandaj dhe nuk mund ta defragmentosh atë. Siç tha dhe Beni, CD nuk kanë nevojë sepse informacioni është i njëpasnjëshëm, pa ndërprerje. 

* * *

Informacioni në disqe fragmentohet ose copëtohet kur shkruan ose fshin skedarë, sidomos skedarë të mëdhenj.


Hard diskun mund ta mendosh si një raft me libra në librari. Kemi një enciklopedi me 10 volume dhe duam ta vendosim në raft sa më shpejt, por në raft nuk ka vend të mjaftueshëm për të 10 volumet. Atëherë, vendosim disa volume në një raft, disa të tjerë në një raft tjetër, deri sa u kemi gjetur vend të gjithë volumeve. Pra, kemi kemi ndarë enciklopedinë në disa pjesë (fragmente). 

Kjo është zgjidhja më e mirë për çastin sepse nuk kemi kohë të zhvendosim të gjitha librat, por e keqja është se nëse duam të shikojmë diçka në volumin 5, do na duhet kohë e gjatë të kontrollojmë të gjitha raftet deri sa të gjejmë atë që duam. 

Prandaj, është më mirë që herë pas here të organizojme librat sipas temave, të mbledhim të gjithë librat me tematikë të ngjashme në një raft, me qëllim që të gjejmë sa më shpejt një libër të caktuar. 

E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me skedarët e ruajtur në hard disk. Në çastin që ne ruajmë diçka në disk, hard disku i ruan skedarët në hapësirën më të afërt që gjen bosh dhe nëse skedari është më i madh se hapësira bosh, atëherë e copëton atë në disa pjesë. 

Por, kur vjen koha që ne duhet të lexojmë përsëri këtë skedar, hard disku duhet të mbledhë të gjitha copat, e ti bashkojë në një të vetme. Për të shmangur këtë vonesë, herë pas here disku duhet të organizohet (defragment). Procesi i organizimit i bashkon pjesët e një skedari në një hapësirë të vazhdueshme që kur të vijë koha e leximit, të mos bredhë (rotullohet) nga një hapësirë në tjetrën. 

Përveç rritjes së shpejtësisë së kompjuterit në përgjithësi, organizimi i hard diskut zvogëlon zhurmën që bën hard disku, si dhe zgjat jetën e hard diskut duke pakësuar numrin e rrotullimeve. Kjo nuk duhet të thotë që duhen të përdorni "defragment" sa herë që shikoni ngadalësim në kompjuter. Për të parë nëse duhet organizuar hard disku, ndiqni hapat që ka shpjeguar Besarti më lart.

----------


## darwin

Ose me command prompt:

Tasti _(ose kliko)_ Start --> run --> _shkruan_ cmd --> _te command prompt-tabela e zeze shkruan_ *defrag c:* _(ose d:, e: .. cfare do lloj gemre qe perfaqeson nje hard disk ose particion)_ dhe e le ta beje vete..
Ne fillim te jep perqindjen e diskut qe eshte i fragmentuar, dhe pastaj sa % ne file.

Kjo, kur nuk funksionon defragmentimi nepermjet interface-it.. e them se me ka ndodhur.. e keqja eshte se ne kete menyre nuk te jep mundesi Windows-it te te tregoje se sa kohe i duhet per nje defragmentim.

----------


## besart

Tashmë te paskan dhenë një sqarim shumë të mirë.
E sidomos edspace, te ka sqaruar gjithëçka.

----------


## strongman

Kam një problem me defragmentim:
Kur dua ta defragmentoj diskun C, me del run chdisk before, edhe diqka tjeter por nuk po me kujtohet.
Qfare duhet te bej?

----------


## besart

Strongman vepro keshtu:
Kliko My Computer
Me tastin e djathte kliko mbi diskun C:
Shko Tools:
Kliko "Check Now..."
Hapet nje dritare e vogel, si ne foto, vendos shenjen e nikes ne te dy opcionet dhe kliko Start.
Duhet te ristartosh kompjuterin dhe te duhet te presesh pak.
Pasi te filloj punen windows shko dhe beje defragemtimin.

----------


## Hitman47

:buzeqeshje:  Strongmen sikur shoket tjer te forumit, percjelli keto hapa: 
1. Së pari duhesh te klikosh ne My Computer (apo qfare emer tjeter ke emertuar)
2.Nëse sipas fjalve tua C-ja është një particion i Hard Disk-ut tand a'here kliko mbi të me tastin e djathtë te Mouse-it apo miut shqip dhe shko ne rreshtin e fundit te panleit Right Click dhe kliko mbi Properties
3.Do te shfaqet nji panel e emertuar Local Disk (C :buzeqeshje:  Properties (Titulli Lart) dhe do të shfaqet kategorija General , por për defragmentim kliko mbi kategorin e dytë e quajtur Tools (Pajisjet) dhe në të shfaqen tre opcione qe vijojn:
3.1. Error-checking     ------ Check Now (Button/Butoni)
3.2.*Defragmentation  ------ Defragmentation Now* (Button/Butoni) :joker: 
3.3.Bakcup                 ------ Backup Now (Button/Butoni)
4.Dhe së fundi kliko mbi Defragment Now dhe shfaqet dritarja per defragment, por nje paralajmerim gjithmone para se te defragmentosh bere njeheri Analyze(Analizo) diskun qe tregon se a ka nevoj per defragmentim e diskut te selektuar.

Problemi qe ke mund te ndosh se duhesh ta besh njeheri Check Now(Kontrollo Tani) para se te defragmentosh diskun.T'pershendes *Hitman47*a_hitman_n@hotmail.com

----------


## strongman

Ju falenderoj shumë te dyve për pergjigjet e dhëna.
Suksese shumë ne jetë.
Gjitha te mirat. Jeni profesorë te vertetë.

----------


## DORJANBITI

Do Te Doja Te Dija Se Cfare Eshte Defragmantimi I Hdd.
A  Ma Keshilloni Ta Bej Ate Apo Jo ?
Nese Po Pse ?
Nese Jo Pse?

----------


## Baptist

Defragmenitmi eshte i pelqyeshem por jo i preferueshem.
E mira eshte te behet ne kohe kur kompjuteri eshte i lire nga punet, ne raste tjera nuk do ta preferoja. Nje nderprerje "e dhunshme"  procesit te defragmentimit mund te demtoje nje numer te madh skedaresh bashke me NTFS dhe pos kesaj ta bej HDD te palexueshem. Edhe nese e revitalizon NTFS kedaret e prekur gjate defragmentimit do te mbeten perhere te palexueshem dhe nuk kane sherim.

----------


## Xemlo

> Defragmenitmi eshte i pelqyeshem por jo i preferueshem.
> E mira eshte te behet ne kohe kur kompjuteri eshte i lire nga punet, ne raste tjera nuk do ta preferoja. Nje nderprerje "e dhunshme"  procesit te defragmentimit mund te demtoje nje numer te madh skedaresh bashke me NTFS dhe pos kesaj ta bej HDD te palexueshem. Edhe nese e revitalizon NTFS kedaret e prekur gjate defragmentimit do te mbeten perhere te palexueshem dhe nuk kane sherim.


Pyetja ishte se c'eshte defragmentimi dhe jo kur duhet te behet Baptist. Aq me teper kur ajo qe thua eshte shume e gabuar.

Defragmentimi eshte nje proces qe perpiqet te mbledhe bashke ato skedare, direktori te copezuara gjate perdorimit te kompjuterit. Pra fragmentimi eshte nje problem qe krijohet pas nje periudhe te gjate perdorimi kompjuteri dhe gjate kesaj kohe jane bere shume levizje (shtime dhe heqje skedaresh, instalime c'instalime programesh) Po te jap nje shembull te thjeshte por qe i afrohet asaj qe ti kerkon te kuptosh. Nese kemi nje siperfaqe te gjate 10 metra (siperfaqja ne kete pike eshte hard disku) dhe kerkojme te perdorim 2 metra nga kjo. Gjeja me e mire eshte te perdoret nga 0-2 sepse e ke me prane. Te nesermen duam 4 metra, por kerkojme te perdorim nga 5-9. Ne kete pike kemi vetem sektoret 2-5 dhe nga 9-10 pra gjithsej 4 gjatesi
nese dua te fus dicka me gjatesi 4, mund ta bej vetem duke e copezuar (fragmentuar) pra 3 tek 2-5 dhe 1 tek 9-10. Deri ne kete pike arrita te perdor te gjithe gjatesine e mundshme. Por nese neser dua te rimarr pjeset 1 nga 1 e dua te llogaris kohen per sa e bej shikoj qe ka dicka qe nuk shkon. Per sektorin me 4 gjatesi me duhet dyfish kohe (pra ngadalesim kompjuteri) pasi duhet te marr 2 segmente. Po nese kete gje me duhet ta bej dhjetra here ne dite ose ne jave? Kjo con detyrimisht ne degradim performance te hard diskut. Defragmentimi ben te mundur qe keto segmente te vendosen aty ku mund te merren me shpejt dhe ne menyre me efikase. Pra e merr ate dopio seksion, zhvendos seksionioni 5-9 ne 2-6 dhe bashkon seksion me 4 gjatesi ne piken 6-10. Nese une kerkoj te marr ato seksione (te perdor nje file pra) e kam me te thjeshte ti lexoj te sakte. Numrat jane shume me te ndryshem ne realitet (shumefishoji) por ne pak fjale ky eshte funksioni i defragmentimit, qe keshillohet te behet minimumi 1 here ne muaj dhe duhet te kesh nje hapesire sa me te madhe te mundshme boshe per nje efikasitet me te madh te procesit pasi i duhet nje hapesire per te mbajtur ato seksionet qe heq, ne kohen kur zhvendos seksione te tjera ne vendin e seksioneve te meparshme

----------


## Baptist

Mire une e paskam kapercyer pyetjen e pare, ndonese me pak e rendesishme se ato qe pasuan. Sepse ai megjithate e kishte nje koncept ideor se cfare do te thote "defragmentimi", kur arriti te beje keto pyetje, me rendesi me vitale se e para.




> A Ma Keshilloni Ta Bej Ate Apo Jo ?
> Nese Po Pse ?
> Nese Jo Pse?


Kur jemi te pasaktesia ja ku e ke:




> Pyetja ishte se c'eshte defragmentimi dhe jo kur duhet te behet Baptist. Aq me teper kur ajo qe thua eshte shume e gabuar.


Sepse kam pervoje te mjaftuar me defragmentim dhe i di fare mire rreziqet qe nenkupton ky proces prandaj mos u lodh kot.

----------


## Xemlo

Te behet nje pyetje "Nese jo, pse" rreth defragmentimit atehere do te thote qe ka nevoje te kuptoje se c'eshte, e ne per kete jemi ketu, te ndihmojme kur jemi ne gjendje. Kurre nuk eshte i demshem defragmentimi dhe kurrsesi nuk mund te krijoje probleme, aq me teper me NTFS. Nuk dua ti hy me teper ketyre gjerave, te citova ty jo per te te kundershtuar, por qe personi qe pyet te kuptoje qe eshte e gabuar menyra se si e keshillon (qe demton NTFS). Dhe nese dikush vjen ketu per t'u keshilluar atehere nje keshille e gabuar sduhet.

----------

